# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý khớp nối (một đống )

## CBNN

Tình hình là trữ quá nhiều khớp nối, khớp các đăng .... , thanh lý bớt để kiếm tiền đổ xăng .
nhỏ 100k , trung 120k , to 150k , lấy hết đống đồng giá 110k  .
bác nào cần mà ko có lỗ phù hợp thì em phay sơ -mi  luôn ah giá 25k /cái, 


call em hoặc ghé 134 Vĩnh hội quẹo lựa . 

số dt tạm thời 01205 005 901

----------


## Mr.L

em là em (phái) cái khớp ở góc trái to to be bé ấy ^^ chúc chủ thớt buôn máy bán đắt ^^ hàng ngon

----------


## ktshung

Em cần 2 em 12-14, 2 em 12-6, 1 em 8-14 bác chủ có cái nào bán em đi ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mới gôm được chục em định rao bán bác chủ đưa lên 1 đống , đem di cất luôn . Hu hu hu...

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật giúp bác chủ , 12 cái đầu tiên đã ra đi....

----------


## CKD

Có cái khớp các đăng nào 12-14 thì để cho anh. Khoái cái này vì nó không bị gãy.

----------


## conga

A thịnh, tìm cho e 2 khớp 12-14 và 6-6 với.

----------


## Nam CNC

12-14 còn 1 cái duy nhất , dành cho chú CKD 

còn mấy cái 12-14 khác CBNN phải làm sơ mi mới có , hết trơn rồi , hồi chiều anh Tuấn gom hết 14-17 về làm sơ mi xài 12-14 rồi nhé


----- Gamo tranh thủ hốt 3 cái nha chủ thớt.


Conga , 6-6 chắc có , để mai nói cha CBNN tìm giúp cho.

----------


## h-d

6-6 có bao nhiêu bộ cụ ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

làm sơ mi thêm chắc có nhiều, hiện tại có 6-8 nhiều nhiều , mà chắc giữ lại do xài khá nhiều cho nhu cầu.

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

mai em xem cần bao nhiêu bộ cụ Nam nhượng cho em 1 ít nhé

----------


## Gamo

Nam già chết tiệt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## minhhung999

> Tình hình là trữ quá nhiều khớp nối, khớp các đăng .... , thanh lý bớt để kiếm tiền đổ xăng .
> nhỏ 100k , trung 120k , to 150k , lấy hết đống đồng giá 110k  .
> bác nào cần mà ko có lỗ phù hợp thì em phay sơ -mi  luôn ah giá 25k /cái, 
> 
> 
> call em hoặc ghé 134 Vĩnh hội quẹo lựa . 
> 
> số dt tạm thời 01205 005 901


có cái 11-10 khớp dạng các đăng ko a.
có e đăng ký 1 cái nhe

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ không có ạ , loại 10-11 phi tiêu chuẩn rồi , bác muốn xài thì cứ dùng sơ mi . có 1 cái 10-14 giá 120K thêm sơ mi nữa là 25K , vậy là 145K cho 1 em 10-11. Ok thì em tiến hành , ship chưa tính.

----------


## writewin

đại ca còn khớp các đăng ko ah, để lại em mấy cái lổ fi 14 trở lên với

----------


## pvkhai

> dạ không có ạ , loại 10-11 phi tiêu chuẩn rồi , bác muốn xài thì cứ dùng sơ mi . có 1 cái 10-14 giá 120K thêm sơ mi nữa là 25K , vậy là 145K cho 1 em 10-11. Ok thì em tiến hành , ship chưa tính.


Bác có các đăng hoặc khớp nối ( thích các đăng hơn) 12- nhỏ hơn và 10 - 6  tôi lấy 2 cái. Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

cardan khớp nối bị cha WW mua hết rồi.....

----------


## Tuan Kieu

up cho bác đắt hàng . kkk

----------

CBNN, Nam CNC

----------


## minhhung999

10-14 e có rồi a Nam.

----------


## ktshung

yêu cầu của em sao bác chủ?

----------


## Nam CNC

@ktshung , yêu cầu của bác không được đáp ứng rồi , mấy cái em có anh em đã lấy hết từ lúc em chưa đăng rồi ạ. Mấy Size đó dùng nhiều nên ai cũng cần , còn 6-12 là không có cái nào hết.

----------


## CBNN

cac đang lớn lỗ 10mm-20mm có 7 cái ! giá 150


các đang nhỏ bị rơ (8-8) , (14-15) , (15-16)  50k/cái !


khớp nối lớn ,(10-15) (12-19),(16-24) , (16-16) , (18-18)x 4 cái , (19-20) giá 150k/cái .


loại trung (8-10 đệm cao su) ,(8-9),(8-11 )x 13 cái , (10-10) ,(10-11) ,(10-12) , giá 120/cái . 


loại nhỏ 6-8 (đã có chủ ôm hết) 


sơ mi phay bằng đồng thau độ chính xác cao , có xẻ rãnh , khít khìn khịt ! 25k/cái 
vd: từ cái 8-11 phay sơ mi 8-5 gắn vào thành 5-11

----------


## CBNN

> 6-6 có bao nhiêu bộ cụ ơi


bác cần thì hạ 6-8 + sơ mi giá 125k , còn vài cái ưu tiên cho bác ! bác lấy mấy cái

----------


## CBNN

> yêu cầu của em sao bác chủ?


ko có nhé bác ui !

@ bác Conga : hết 12-14 rồi nhé , bác lấy 6-8 + sơ mi ko ?

----------


## cnclaivung

còn cái 19-20 hay 20-20 nào ko bác chủ, cho em 1 vé nhé

----------


## Thai Khang

Em đặt 1 cái 8-10 đệm cao su nhé bác chủ.

----------


## Nam CNC

19-20, 20-20 chắc là có nhưng cái đó ngày trước mua giá cao lắm , 1 cái giá 300K , còn trong cái lô mua giá rẻ này không có rồi.

----------


## pvkhai

Khớp nối 10-10 và 10-12 còn không bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

@ PVKhai vẫn còn , bác cho số lượng và chuyển tiền cho chủ thớt , khớp nối bay đến nhà.... à chưa tính ship hen bác 

@CNCLaivung , mới kiểm tra lại , chỉ có 1 cái 19-20 , trong lô hàng giá rẻ giá 150K nha chú.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## h-d

em lấy loại nguyên bản, cùng loại, 9 cái 8-10, 22 cái 8-8 cụ còn không?

----------


## Dinhkhanh78

hàng số lượng khủng quá, up cho chủ thớt mau đẩy hết nhé.. :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

@ h-d khớp nối 8-10 và 8-8 em để dành lại xài cho máy nên không có bán nữa ạ.

----------

h-d

----------


## pvkhai

> @ PVKhai vẫn còn , bác cho số lượng và chuyển tiền cho chủ thớt , khớp nối bay đến nhà.... à chưa tính ship hen bác


Hôm qua điện thoại hỏi Bác NAM 04 cái khớp 10-10 và 10-12 nhưng bác không trả lời.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## cnclaivung

bận hôm rày ko có online. anh Nam để em cái đó nha, co xin tk vô số 0918218959. thank anh

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

10-10 cái đó dạng ốc lock , còn 10-12 chỉ có 1 cái thôi , nếu muốn đủ số lượng em nghĩ bác phải chọn thêm 2 cái có sơmi rồi ...

----------


## phunglong_ts

em cần 4 cái các loại: 10-10, 10-14, 10-12, 10-8. bác tiện somi thế nào cũng được ah, ưu tiên phương án tiết kiệm, rẻ cho em hi. ibox or sms em

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Em soạn ra , làm sơ mi hết , tính tiền đưa lên đây , bác thấy vừa lòng rồi mua sau cũng được.... không mua em cũng cảm ơn vì đã quan tâm hehehe.

----------


## phunglong_ts

ok bác giúp em

----------


## hieunguyenkham

bác cho em giá cái khớp nối mêm 14-16.
Thank

----------


## phunglong_ts

bác làm 4 cái khớp của em thế nào rồi ah. đưa lên em xem thử nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

ay da .... mấy hôm nay nắng nóng quá , đầu óc quay cuồng quên mất tiêu.

----------


## Mới CNC

Có bác nào còn khớp nối mềm. 8-8, 8-12. Báo giá e nhé. E cần mỗi loại 1 cái. Yêu cầu không dơ. 0913807696.

----------

